# What is your signature fragrance? (Men and Women)



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I thought this could be a fun idea. ^__^ Everybody goes through and tells us their favorite perfume/cologne that they own and what type of fragrances they typically like. Who knows, maybe there is even a personality correlation?

My signature:








I like really flowery, light, sophisticated scents. On men I find that I like Ocean-like, watery fragrances. Who's next? roud:


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Strength, power and raw intensity.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

I own a dozen or so. Never bought one myself. All presents. I just rotate through them. Armani acqua di gio, code, and some Versace one seem to be my go tos. Also runner up is some Kenneth Cole and Ralph Lauren one. I don't know what they resemble.

On women I don't particularly know what I like, but I do know it can't be strong or overpowering.


----------



## Arrogus (Dec 26, 2012)

Mazzolari by Lui









Unique, complex, and overpowering.


----------



## jeremiahpuppybeast (Oct 6, 2011)

Armani Mania; if they ever discontinue it, I will max out a credit card buying as much as I possibly can.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

When I haven't showered yet. I call it Eu d'Ew.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> When I haven't showered yet. I call it Eu d'Ew.














jeremiahpuppybeast said:


> Armani Mania; if they ever discontinue it, I will max out a credit card buying as much as I possibly can.


I've already maxed out my credit cards this month on fragrances... D: I'm kind of a collector. And it's an expensive hobby...


----------



## jeremiahpuppybeast (Oct 6, 2011)

JoanCrawford said:


> I've already maxed out my credit cards this month on fragrances... D: I'm kind of a collector. And it's an expensive hobby...


Hahaha, when I was in my early 20s, I was quite the fragrance collector, myself. But then I found "the one" and I realized nothing new measured up (and i could use that money much more wisely). Every now and then, I'll smell something new that piques my interest, and buy it, only to faithfully return to my true love. I have a little shelf full of forlorn, neglected perfumes, you could say. Meh, they make pretty decor. 

I've recently been wearing Estee Lauder's Sensuous to work just so that I don't get too desensitized to Mania. I do like Sensuous on my skin, as well, but it's not Mania. Mania is one of those close-to-masculine scents that isn't right for everyone, but it's mine. I constantly get complimented on the way I smell, but all of my friends and female relatives, despite loving it on me, can't wear it. On some of them, it turns too sweet, and on others too woodsy. I won't lie, I'm kind of glad to have it all to myself.  
I would totally want to have sex with me if I were a guy.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

I alternate b/w 5 scents but for everyday I do: 










on top of L'Occitane Rose 4 Reines Body Milk (Lol my secret  ) 
I've had many people notice this on me and say it smells like Spring. 


My other scents go from: 

Versace Bright Crystal 
Marc Jacobs Lola 
Juicy Couture Viva La Juicy
Issey Miyake L'Eau d'Issey


On men, well my ex did Giorgio Armani Black, that smelled sexy. However, I do not like smelling it on other men as it just makes me think of my ex. LOL awkward.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

Monkey King said:


> I alternate b/w 5 scents but for everyday I do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shocked: No way, I love J'adore!!!  Such a great scent, The Magnolia in it really puts that spring-like essensce into perspective.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

jeremiahpuppybeast said:


> Hahaha, when I was in my early 20s, I was quite the fragrance collector, myself. But then I found "the one" and I realized nothing new measured up (and i could use that money much more wisely). Every now and then, I'll smell something new that piques my interest, and buy it, only to faithfully return to my true love. I have a little shelf full of forlorn, neglected perfumes, you could say. Meh, they make pretty decor.
> 
> I've recently been wearing Estee Lauder's Sensuous to work just so that I don't get too desensitized to Mania. I do like Sensuous on my skin, as well, but it's not Mania. Mania is one of those close-to-masculine scents that isn't right for everyone, but it's mine. I constantly get complimented on the way I smell, but all of my friends and female relatives, despite loving it on me, can't wear it. On some of them, it turns too sweet, and on others too woodsy. I won't lie, I'm kind of glad to have it all to myself.
> I would totally want to have sex with me if I were a guy.


XD The sad thing is that men don't seem to notice my perfume very often. Most of the compliments I get are from other women! -__- And I am still searching for "the one". My perceiving trait may not allow me to ever find it, I need occasional change to stay happy/interested in something.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

JoanCrawford said:


> :shocked: No way, I love J'adore!!!  Such a great scent, The Magnolia in it really puts that spring-like essensce into perspective.


Hahaha, I stumbled upon it really. Just one day I was walking through the perfume area, sprayed it on my skin and it stayed on me well into the evening. It's, hmmm subtly charming (?) on me. I have no idea how to describe it. lol

I went back the next day to get it. Never looked up what's in it, just knew it worked well with my natural oils.


----------



## jendragon (Aug 28, 2012)

Hatshepsut's Beard, by ZOMG Smells. Also Nuee Ardente, Oort, and Chasing a Tiger While Calling Your Mum Long-Distance.

Hatshepsut's Beard - ZOMG Smells

They had me at Large Hadron Collider.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

Here is mine ;-)










Sweet Honesty By AVON 

It has a faint scent, which I enjoy. That means you have to get EXTRA CLOSE to smell it ;-P

This symbol speaks of being Sweet in Romance and Honest in Relationships ;-)

By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

WOLFsanctuary said:


> Here is mine ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks delish! ;-) I am more a fan of perume's with low sillage as well.


----------



## Something Deep (Dec 21, 2012)

I like it's light and citric scent, and I like the fact that this fragrance is not used or known by many people(In fact I know no one aside myself), I dislike it when everyone is using the same fragrance I'm.


----------



## DecadentDisCordis (Dec 17, 2012)

Lynx Africa...


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Totally nerdy, but also smells great-- crisp, clean, simple. I get a lot of compliments on it from the ladies (which usually ends with me turning red when they ask me what it is and I have to tell them, although the only response I've ever gotten is "that's AWESOME!". One of these days, though, someone's gonna give me a wedgie...).


----------



## Ista (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to wear these so as not to be distracted by the beautiful scent when other people wore them:


* *







^ I think they've changed the fragrance, but it used to make me weak at the knees.



I change my staples, sometimes for months or years I wear nothing. Lately, I've enjoyed:











It's almost cutesy but not quite. Usually I like my fragrances like my wine: deep, rich and woody.


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

Been working for me so far and so I can't go wrong with Nautica Latitude/Longitude.


----------



## Flash FM (Aug 31, 2012)

I wear The One by Dolce & Gabbana. I received it as a birthday present, so it's not really my signature as such, but I've had some favourable reactions from a few women, so I'll stick with it.


----------



## Enfpleasantly (Mar 5, 2012)

Mine aren't all that fancy shmancy, but I love them. Both are from Victoria's Secret...


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't have one, since I have tons of perfumes (both samples and full sizes) and switch it up a lot. but lately, I often find myself wearing J.Lo Glow, Parfume de Vanille Cherry Vanilla, or Mariah Carey Lollipop Bling Mine Again. haha, I guess I have some pretty expensive taste  I don't like to wear fragrances that are too common. I know a lot of people like Versace Bright Crystal (I have a little bottle; it smells much like my Avon Crystal Aura), and although I do like it, I prefer the sultrier Crystal Noir.

I have so many little vials and mini atomizers that I'd forget what I have if I didn't keep a spreadsheet of all the fragrances I own. in fact, I just looked at it now and realized I've been neglecting some I really like!

@WOLFsanctuary hey, I own a tiny spray of Sweet Honesty. it has a powdery smell and reminds me of children O_O


----------



## See Above (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't wear ANY fragrances, -- too alergic. (I frequently stumble choking and gasping from elevators, too.) It is, also, a common occurrence for me to move a few steps away from people who wear particularly pungent scents.


----------



## wiarumas (Aug 27, 2010)

Intergalacticus said:


> I wear The One by Dolce & Gabbana. I received it as a birthday present, so it's not really my signature as such, but I've had some favourable reactions from a few women, so I'll stick with it.


Wearing this one right now. I don't wear it too often. A bit heavy and more of a date night fragrance. But a good one at that. Wife approves.


----------



## mastermind23 (Jan 28, 2011)

Currently love Burberry's 'Body' 








Also quite fond of Gucci 'Rush 2', Gucci 'Envy Me', J. Lo 'Glow' & SJP's 'Lovely'


----------



## mastermind23 (Jan 28, 2011)

Currently love Burberry's 'Body' 
View attachment 61176


Also quite fond of Gucci 'Rush 2', Gucci 'Envy Me', J. Lo 'Glow' & SJP's 'Lovely'


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

@mastermind23 I love J.Lo Glow! it has a nice fresh scent, which I think is appropriate for anytime.
I've never used Envy Me, but Envy was my first real perfume. I bought it to wear at my senior prom. I still have a tiny bit left!


----------



## Crym (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm a bit of an apple fanatic. I LOVE apple soaps, sprays, lotions, etc. I also find that I like generic 'clean' smells too, though. Like that clean linen smell. I always wind up going back to apple, though.


----------



## The Alternate (Jan 14, 2013)

If I say what it is, you're all going to LAUGH. Actually, I'm doing it anyways!










It's not really my signature, but I did wear it for a long time and a lot of people liked it. The reason why I like it too is because it's not stereotypically manly. It's not got a ton of musk or deep woodsy notes or spices or all that shit. I'm not a really a "manly" person and I don't even look it, being super skinny and all. This fragrance is more bright and fruity. It's really a unisex fragrance - and not too feminine which is good. Another thing is most people don't wear it - and I'm all for uniqueness. Sure, there are some amazing classics, but why would I want to smell like somebody else? I see scent as a way to make yourself unique and more attractive based on that fact.


----------



## RaidenPrime (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, I like wintergreen oil, but it wasn't in-stock last time. So now I`m using pine tree oil and smell like pine needles.


----------



## blit (Dec 17, 2010)

Deodorant


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

60% of the time, it works every time.


----------



## Mr. Objectivity (Sep 18, 2012)

My Fragrance;
R. Kelly’s sheets 
Pissssssssssssss.










Just kidding CK one


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

No fragrance. The antiperspirant I usually use is unscented, and I'm not a fan of perfume.


----------



## userslon (Jan 29, 2013)

I think that I am the first enfj on this thread. Funny to run into this one, as I was at the mall today (accident and coincidence on my part). I was toying around with the idea of buying a perfume (since I got paid today, yey me). I decided against it, but reading all these responses, I am feeling like I made the wrong decision. Had I read this post earlier, I would have bought my all time favorite: 

Victoria Secret - Bombshell

It smells fresh and mixes well with my body oils. 
(I use an ipad, so I am unable to attach any attachments)


----------



## Armez (May 24, 2012)

omniblade said:


> Well, I like wintergreen oil, but it wasn't in-stock last time. So now I`m using pine tree oil and smell like pine needles.



That's the power of Pinesol baby!


Also Polo Blue! Gaze at this Christian Bale-looking fucker! He's even on a boat!


----------



## gracy12 (May 26, 2015)

My signature one is Burberry.. It makes me feel really good all day.. I always want it to be around me all the time.. I just love it.. I don't remember when it becomes so close to me.. I like many more.. But this is my favorite one ..


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Tokyomilk Dark No. 45 Bulletproof, Tom Ford Black Orchid


----------



## RedGanon (Jun 22, 2012)

My favourite perfume:









SO Elixir Purple by Yves Rocher

it smells of tuberose and patchouli

But my favourite smell is musk, I use a deo with it every day.
Also musk incence smells really nice.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

Miss Dior, I've used it for about five years and don't completely comfortable with any other scent. My family and some friends already recognize it when they smell it somewhere else. It goes well for both day and evening in my opinion and is youthful. I dread the day when I start feeling too old for it though.


----------



## dwelfusius (Feb 16, 2015)

noa perle or nuxe


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

The two that I use are *Have Showered* and *Have Not Showered*


----------



## desire machine (Jan 13, 2015)

I've never worn any cologne. I use mineral salt deodorant that's not really scented. I use tea mint shampoo because that's the best for avoiding a dry scalp and whatever organic soap and conditioner is on sale (soap is usually cucumber aloe something and conditioner is usually lavender, rosemary or such) 

one girl in particular I dated would tell me she thought I smelled really good and was surprised I didn't wear cologne or such, so either it's a result of those things and/or some natural musk


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

Body odor and sweat.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think I have a signature scent yet.
I wear a few and interchange them according to my mood though:
Womanity EDP - Thierry Mugler
Play for her Intense EDP - Givenchy
Chance Eau Fraiche EDT - Chanel
Daisy EDT - Marc Jacobs
Nina EDT - Nina Ricci
Burberry Brit EDT - Burberry
Couple of Escada scents, but only Magnetism has some sort of staying power

I've tried a lot, but I could never restrict myself to one.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Eat Fruits & Shave.


----------



## Creative Concept (May 29, 2015)

Wow, so many good ones here. I have a lot of scents at home but my favorite has got to be eude de getawayfomme.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Creative Concept said:


> eude de getawayfomme.


Eau de Livmya Lone.


----------



## Creative Concept (May 29, 2015)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Eau de Livmya Lone.


 ♡♢Potpourri Notmie typ♧♤


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I've been told I smell like sex and burning wood.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

devoid said:


> I've been told I smell like sex and burning wood.












I felt the need to point this out.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy (May 10, 2014)

When I was a tween - it was "Sunflower" by Elizabeth Arden. in high school I tried Tommy Hilfiger for a while, but returned to Sunflower again. 

For the past 5 years or so I have alternated between Coach's Poppy (just poppy, not poppy flower or any of the other similar scents) and Pacifica's Hawaiian Ruby and Blood Orange (I usually blend those two when I wear them).


----------



## Dan E (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Belrose (Dec 23, 2011)

I love it, best perfume scent for me. Just wish it lasted longer.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

devoid said:


> I've been told I smell like sex and burning wood.


Must have been an interesting night. I sometimes smell pretty much like :


* *


----------



## Mmmm (Jul 6, 2012)

http://www.omniaboutique.com.mx/images/perfumes/p1709/500-1330127977-SECRETCRUSH.jpg
I love Secret Crush by Victoria Secret. They don't make it anymore so I buy it on Amazon.


----------



## Delicious Speculation (May 17, 2015)

Wanda, by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. 

I... May have a BPAL problem, judging by how many bottles I own.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Bacon and coffee.


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

Deez nuts!


...


I'll let myself out.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

Peanut butter.


----------



## lunagattina (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't like perfumes usually.
There are too many scents mixed togheter.
but I like the essence of the citrus. Grapefruit is my favourite.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

*I wear Calvin Klein Reveal.

*Notes are salt, pepper, and iris.


----------



## Peabody000 (Feb 18, 2015)

my soap


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

Generally its a light chemical smell with an acrid scent of an acidified solvent.


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

napalm in the morning


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

I always use Narciso Rodriguez and it really suits me.










I also like Armani Code and J'Adore.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

I have a knock-off of a tommy hilfigure cologne. It's refreshing and it smells like lilacs. I like it a lot. 
It's called Great Life. They don't make it anymore, unfortunately. The real Tommy colognes cost 3 times as much.

By the way, my armpits smell good. They smell like bread dough.


----------



## Dasein (Jun 11, 2015)

Not daily, but when I do: Pinaud Clubman.


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Recently changed from Forever Red to Sweat Pea, because I decided I want to be a flower and because I buy my perfumes with Bath & Body Works gift cards that people give me on gift giving occasions.


----------



## Crimplene for men (Nov 6, 2014)

I only like ones made just with natural ingredients and essential oils. Don't have a signature one, but have different ones for different occasions, weather and times of the year. I'm really into fragrances.


----------



## lightbox (Mar 5, 2014)

I've owned only one perfume bottle during my over 30 years of living and it was a gift. I don't know what it was, but I didn't like it. I usually prefer everything fragrance-free.


----------

